

Tumblr Backup That Works - bendingoutward
http://tumblr.downstreamapp.com

======
ZackOfAllTrades
Feature that would be useful: When tumblr goes down, redirect to the backup
pages automatically. Sort of like a just in case for tumblr. Would be worth
the money for most businesses, and would require very little investment in
terms of hosting. Spin up a bunch of amazon servers or something and throw it
all up on there. Spin down when things have settled down for an hour or two.

------
mapgrep
I just run this one liner as an hourly cron job, Tumblr doesn't seem to mind.
It gets all my images and other Tumblr hosted media, too.

    
    
      httrack "http://myhost.tumblr.com" -O "/path/to/tumblr_backup" "+*.media.tumblr.com/*" "+*.myhost.tumblr.com/*" -N100 -I0 -c2 -%c2 --update
    

(You'll end up with index-2.html as your top level index so you may want to
make a symlink to index.html -- add this line to the above shell script:

    
    
      ln -s /path/to/tumblr_backup/index-2.html /path/to/tumblr_backup/index.html
    

...OR make an alias along the same lines in your webserver conf. This is an
artifact of telling httrack to exactly mirror the tumblr paths and telling it
not to build a generic httrack index file of its own.)

------
schaapy
Thanks for the comments on our Tumblr Backup. Right now we're focusing on one-
time backup but will quickly be offering daily/weekly backups not much later.

Yes - we can do this yourself. There's people that feel comfortable doing that
but there's many more that don't.

As for Tumblr providing a backup solution, yes they have but it (1) doesn't
usually work, (2) only works on a Mac, and (3) still in beta, (4) hasn't been
updated since 2009, etc...

@mootothemax - we'll work on providing more details on the site here soon.
Thanks for asking for that.

@ZackOfAllTrades - like the idea of providing an automatic site up if/when
Tumblr goes down.

------
mootothemax
It would be nice to have some more details about precisely what this does; is
the backup a zip archive, or something that can be directly imported into
Wordpress but not Posterous... or something else entirely? And is this a one-
time backup, or for the life of the blog? (I presume the latter from the
pricing per blog).

Looks good and has me interested though, that's half the battle :)

~~~
jlind
If it's for the life of the blog, I don't think anyone would have a problem
paying a one-time fee. I'd also be interested in hearing if you can import
posts back into Tumblr as well. (This would be useful for people who want to
clone a secondary blog into a primary)

EDIT: Based on the signup page[1], there are a handful of steps that likely
represent what you'll do when you backup the blog. They seem to indicate more
of a one-and-done process.

[1]<http://tumblr.downstreamapp.com/sign-up/>

------
wmf
Does the official Tumblr backup app not work? Why?

~~~
cing
I have 2000 image posts on my Tumblr and the Tumblr Backup App gives the
cryptic error: "Error during backup: API request failed. Please check your
internet connection or try again". If I try to back-up a different tumblr with
only 100 text-posts it continues without any problem.

------
bennesvig
Is that 9.95 per backup or per account with unlimited backups?

~~~
schaapy
@bennesvig - that price is for a one time backup of your blog. Daily/Weekly
backups coming later.

------
aw3c2
If that works with the high price I will be surprised.

~~~
mootothemax
Do you have a Tumblr blog? If so, what price would you pay to back it up?

If the answer is "No" to the first, or an equivalent of "free" to the second,
why bother saying that the price is too high? Surely we should only advise on
prices when it's for something that we would actually like to buy?

~~~
aw3c2
Yes and I back it up myself by simple wgetting it every now and then.

I was not saying it was too high, I simply consider it quite high. It would be
too high for me, that is more than I pay for hosting (other site) monthly.

